
You’re Too Busy. You Need a 'Shultz Hour' - rb808
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/18/opinion/youre-too-busy-you-need-a-shultz-hour.html
======
basicplus2
Shame.. I thought it was going to be an hour where you say "I see nothing!, I
know nothing!"

------
tonyedgecombe
Only an hour a week?

